# Critters



## PipSqueak (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey!
I'm looking for mammals mainly (I'll never do a fish..tried before and it is definitly NOT my thing). I would like to try some birds since I havent yet. I have some buddies that hunt but they either dont take me seriously or dont want to go out of their way to provide me with critters. I think I'll have to talk to them again. I just gotta keep askin' I guess!


----------

